# externer Festplatte einen Laufwerksbuchstabe zuordnen



## Nemesis2key (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir eine externe Festplatte gekauft und würde dieser gerne ein Laufwerksbuchstabe vergeben welche immer besteht. Ich habe verschiedene Programme darauf zu dennen eine Verknüpfung führt.

Wie kann ich nun der externen HDD einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuordnen der immer gleich bleibt


Grüße


----------



## Cheese (27. Januar 2005)

Naja, du kannst der Platte schon einen LW-Buchstaben zuordnen über Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Computerverwaltung unter Datenspeicher\Datenträgerverwaltung

ob der Buchstabe immer gleich bleibt, des weiß ich allerdings nicht. Eine andere Möglichkeit fällt mir momentan nicht ein.


----------

